# Turtle Vitashell



## Michiba54 (Dec 13, 2010)

Does anyone use this? It's by Tetra.

I found some that I used for RES awhile back and thought I would give it a try on my sulcata... it must of been too cold cause he pee'd all over my leg. 

Really scared me actually :shy:


----------



## pdrobber (Dec 13, 2010)

how did it work on the RES?


----------



## moswen (Dec 13, 2010)

what is turtle vitashell?


----------



## Shelly (Dec 13, 2010)

moswen said:


> what is turtle vitashell?



Click


----------



## Michiba54 (Dec 13, 2010)

pdrobber said:


> how did it work on the RES?



It made the shell shine. I used it when I had to dry dock one that got injured. Figured it would help so he didn't dry out. 

Alot of people seem to think its bad for turtle/tortoises, but don't have any actually evidence. . . Just regurgitate what they read online...


----------



## Madkins007 (Dec 13, 2010)

There is probably nothing really wrong with using products on a tortoise shell you would use on a baby's skin- lotions, oils, etc. The MAIN benefit, as with most lotions, is 'moisture trapping'- keeping liquid in the cells. To make it work, you should give your tortoise a soak to get the cells charged with water, then rub a small amount on the shell to make an even, thin, relatively 'dry' layer- just like when you use hand lotion.

Claims of vitamin absorption by the lotion, in either reptiles and humans, are at best 'iffy', and more likely just marketing hype. There is not a lot of vitamin in the stuff, and not much would get absorbed in the best conditions, and it does not generally absorb in too deeply in human or reptile skin. 

PROBABLY (I have no clinical proof for this), unscented baby oil, olive oil, or plain white unscented hand lotion would do the job perfectly well.

I've heard several claims of people who have used some lotions or oils and liked them, and I cannot find any real evidence or claim that there is any harm.


----------



## jeffbens0n (Dec 13, 2010)

Shelly said:


> moswen said:
> 
> 
> > what is turtle vitashell?
> ...




haha thats a great link!


----------



## abra (Dec 13, 2010)

Shelly said:


> moswen said:
> 
> 
> > what is turtle vitashell?
> ...



That was the coolest thing EVER


----------



## Balboa (Dec 13, 2010)

I've talked to a vet tech before that used the stuff on tortoises and loved it. I've been tempted, but haven't bit the bullet yet. Like Mark said, its much like moisturizer on your skin. Really shouldn't be any harm.


----------



## SILVERSTAR (Dec 13, 2010)

so i should be applying moisturizers to my tortoises shell? i was at one point putting aloe on his shell but stopped becuz i was unsure if thats good or not.


----------



## Ruby's Mom (Dec 14, 2010)

* Turtle shell and skin conditioner
* Helps revitalize your turtle's dry, brittle shell and skin
* Non-greasy cream formula is easy to apply

Tetra turtle Vita Shell: A deep-penetrating, concentrated, skin and shell conditioning cream for turtles. Non-greasy formula combines moisturizers, conditioners, and proteins in a unique, deep-penetrating cream that helps revitalize dry, brittle shells and skin. Apply to your turtle's shell or skin with your hand or a brush daily for one week, then apply cream every other day. 2 oz.


----------



## moswen (Dec 14, 2010)

Shelly said:


> moswen said:
> 
> 
> > what is turtle vitashell?
> ...



haha, thank you for the dummy button. sorry, most of the time that i have on the forum is while i'm babysitting, and they have an apple computer, and i can't figure out how to open new web pages, and i hate skipping to and from the forum, it really is hard to get on this site sometimes!


----------



## Madkins007 (Dec 14, 2010)

SILVERSTAR said:


> so i should be applying moisturizers to my tortoises shell? i was at one point putting aloe on his shell but stopped becuz i was unsure if thats good or not.



I am not sure if we SHOULD be- we should if it is a long-term benefit to the tortoise and I am not sure we know that one way or another. It won't hurt anything and probably offers a real benefit though.

I am less sure that aloe would be worth it. While it has a lot of great properties, moisture trapping is not really one of them.



Ruby said:


> Tetra turtle Vita Shell: A deep-penetrating, concentrated, skin and shell conditioning cream for turtles. Non-greasy formula combines moisturizers, conditioners, and proteins in a unique, deep-penetrating cream that helps revitalize dry, brittle shells and skin. Apply to your turtle's shell or skin with your hand or a brush daily for one week, then apply cream every other day. 2 oz.



Typical marketing hype. 'Deep penetrating'- only if it includes some sort of solvents to get through the top layers of tissue. 'Revitalize' means 'bring back to life'- the outermost layers of skin are dead, and are supposed to be that way. We don't need zombie skin  You can hydrate dead skin but you cannot feed or nourish it in any meaningful way.

There is nothing in here that does anything measureable other than trap moisture like any plain white lotion would. It is good stuff as far as it goes- I just think it is overpriced for what it does.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 14, 2010)

I kinda thought it had 'waxy' properties and clogged the pores of the shell and this wasn't a good thing...?


----------



## Ruby's Mom (Dec 14, 2010)

I've never had a problem with it. Ruby's skin on her head is dry and cracked almost to the point of bleeding. she loves when I rub this on and it brings out her colors. (remember I've only had her a month now) I've used it on my red eared sliders as well. Plus it gives the added benefit of interaction between me and my tort/turtles. the sliders have attitudes, but Ruby just loves getting her massages! and it makes my hands and fingernails nice too.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Dec 14, 2010)

Ruby said:


> I've never had a problem with it. Ruby's skin on her head is dry and cracked almost to the point of bleeding.



How are you keeping ruby if her head is that dry? This sounds like a more or less serious husbandry issue. If they have the right humidity they should never bleed because of dry cracky skin.


----------



## Madkins007 (Dec 15, 2010)

maggie3fan said:


> I kinda thought it had 'waxy' properties and clogged the pores of the shell and this wasn't a good thing...?



I think the 'saving grace' is that it wears off, like hand or body lotion. I know a lot of people talk about blocked pores, absorbed chemicals, etc., but I have never seen any evidence it really happens. After all, they really do not breathe through their skin in any way, or use it to sweat, etc.


----------

